# Unemployed and what to feed my dog



## ClamRetriever (May 19, 2009)

My 4-year old golden retriever was diagnosed with mild hip dysplasia two years ago. I was told to place them on Hills J/D which is a very expensive food. In addition I've giving him Missing Link Plus, a fish oil capsule, and cooked chicken with his food. 

So now I'm unemployed, really can't afford the Hill's J/D anymore, and have read many disturbing/negative things about Science Diet dog food.

I'm looking for recommendations on what I can/should be feeding my dog considering my unemployment and his health. I'll do anything I can for my dog but need to find a healthy diet/supplements that I can afford.

Thanks for your help and advice in advance,
R


----------



## DuckyNDogs (May 20, 2009)

If I where you, this is what I would try. See if you can find a local store with Taste of the Wild. This is a good quality, grain free food, and at $40-45 for 30 lbs, this is probably close to what you pay for your Hills (plus, as you well know, that Rx stuff is total crap so you feed way more of it per meal then you do TOW). If you can get TOW, I would feed the chicken as a treat since there is plenty of meat in that food. Also, see if you can find a similar fish oil in the pump, as it is probably cheaper then the capsules unless you are getting a good deal. You should come out saving money, plus your dog will likely be better off without those grains and fillers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

If you were willing, would you feed raw? I've read quite a few posts here that say feeding raw (not the premade frozen raw) is cheaper than feeding kibble. It just takes a little more preparation. The reason I'm suggesting raw is that it includes bone which naturally contains glucosamine. Plus, if you can find a good meat supplier, you can get meat and bones cheap. Dependning where you are, there may be a raw feeders group who buy meat in bulk and get it really cheap. The challenge with raw is getting the right balance over time of organ, muscle meat and bones and finding the time to plan and prepare it if you buy the meat in bulk. But the results will be worth it. he'll gain more muscle and look great. 

And I guess, you may already know, keep his weight in check so as not to add unnecessary stress on his joints.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

I've read in a few places that it's better to use fish oil capsules because when the oil is loose (and has contact with the air) it degrades very quickly. So unless you are getting it from a good fresh source and using it all up really fast, it's not so great.


----------



## ClamRetriever (May 19, 2009)

Thank you very much for the recommendation. I'm just not sure if I've seen that brand anywhere. Mostly Petco and Petsmarts here in New England.

I can completely appreciate the value of feeding raw and thank you for the suggestion. It's probably difficult right now as I'm trying to keep him healthy but have to spend time looking for work. A good dry food (that I can find) and maybe a couple of supplements might be more manageable right now. I read about a lot of dog foods in this forum and most of the one's mentioned I have never seen in pet stores. I checked out one and it cost $40 (half of what I pay for Hill's J/D) but the shipping was $43 and is not a solution for me.

Thank you, R

I've never seen Taste of the Wild at any stores in New England. I've mostly gone to Petsmart because they carried the prescription Hill's J/D. I just read the ingredients and think I've been paying way too much money for what my dog gets and I'm not sure it's the best way to help him keep his hips healthy. Do you use any supplements? I've been adding some Missing Link Plus, a Glucosamine/Chondroiton pill, and a fish oil capsule to each meal. 

Suggestions on foods and supplements are all appreciated.

Thanks for taking time to write, R


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This will not be a popular recommendation, but you could do a lot worse than Purina One, which is readily available nearly everywhere, and a glucosimine supplement.


----------



## DuckyNDogs (May 20, 2009)

You can get Taste of the Wild shipped from here, shipping to New England on a 30 lbs bag should be under $15 

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=201107401&dept_id=1&brand_id=1074&Page=

The reason I recommend this food so strongly is that it is a fantastic price point that makes this affordable for a lot of people, its a 6 star food at dog food analysis, and its grain free. A dog with hip problems should ABSOLUTELY NOT be fed a lot of grains. Grains leads to obesity in dogs (at least it can when you have many low quality grains in a dog food, which any variety of Science Diet does) and, as was mentioned above, dogs with hip problems shouldn't be allowed to get fat.

Raw would be a great diet choice too. Just make sure to do plenty of research before you jump right in. There are a number of very knowledgeable people on this forum that can advise you on how to make the transition. And remember, no matter what you switch to you will need to do a gradual transition.

As far as supplements, I would stick with the fish oil (I hadn't heard about the degradation of the oil when it has surface contact with the air, if you have links to studies on that I would be interested in reading them, particularly if you have some hard numbers on the rate of degradation, as we have been using the pump fish oil for a while with great success) and maybe add a general joint support sup, something with glucosamine in it. Beyond that, if you are feeding a high quality food, you don't really need anything else. 

Again, hope this helps


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Where in New England are you??

I thought that there was only Petco and Petsmart for dog food choices, but I did a search and found about 8 little stores within 10 miles of my house that sold the higher end brands of foods. Mostly they are feed / garden stores but there are a few mom & pop shops as well. The plus is they have excellent customer service, can help you choose a food actually _knowing_ what they are talking about, and they also have bully sticks and treats _way_ cheaper than the big chain stores.

Try doing a search on the dog food manufacturer's website as to where they sell it, you may be surprised. Good luck!!!


----------



## ClamRetriever (May 19, 2009)

Thank you!



DuckyNDogs said:


> You can get Taste of the Wild shipped from here, shipping to New England on a 30 lbs bag should be under $15
> 
> http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=201107401&dept_id=1&brand_id=1074&Page=
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I will check the link you included.



Sunshyne said:


> Where in New England are you??
> 
> I thought that there was only Petco and Petsmart for dog food choices, but I did a search and found about 8 little stores within 10 miles of my house that sold the higher end brands of foods. Mostly they are feed / garden stores but there are a few mom & pop shops as well. The plus is they have excellent customer service, can help you choose a food actually _knowing_ what they are talking about, and they also have bully sticks and treats _way_ cheaper than the big chain stores.
> 
> Try doing a search on the dog food manufacturer's website as to where they sell it, you may be surprised. Good luck!!!


I'm in Hull, MA near Hingham and Weymouth


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Can you afford this:
http://www.petco.com/product/106434...x Complete Health Dog Food-106434#description

It is a high quality dog food. It contains the joint supplements plus omega fatty acids and is available at Petco. How much glucosamine -chondroitin are you giving?

I agree with RonE and feeding the Purina One for now. I can't tell youhow many dogs have been turned into shelters right now because the families simply can't afford to feed them. If it means the difference of feeding your dog for a longer period of time on less money I would not rule Purina One out. Sometimes economics cannot be helped. I wish you the best of luck in finding a job.


----------



## ClamRetriever (May 19, 2009)

agility collie mom said:


> Can you afford this:
> http://www.petco.com/product/106434...x Complete Health Dog Food-106434#description
> 
> It is a high quality dog food. It contains the joint supplements plus omega fatty acids and is available at Petco. How much glucosamine -chondroitin are you giving?
> ...


The Wellness dog food is more affordable and Petcos are easy to come by. As far as the amount of gluc/chond he is getting.....is there a limit or too much. I give him a tbsp of Missing Link Plus twice a day and a tablet twice a day of this that I get at Trader Joe's. Is there a difference in the pet vs human dosages and the effect on my dog of a human supplement (they charge much more for the pet version). My dog is an 80 on Golden Retriever. 

Thanks, R


----------



## DuckyNDogs (May 20, 2009)

So after getting your location, I did some looking around. This looks like a good shop to get a number of good quality dog foods, and it is 6 miles from Hull.

http://weymouthdogshop.com/

I did happen to call and ask about Taste of the Wild, its $42.99 there for a 30 lbs bag, which is much cheaper then the SD. Honestly though, looking at their list of foods they carry, almost anything you pick out there is going to be cheaper and better then that Rx SD.

I agree with the Purina One advice. Its just as good as the SD, and although not as good as a high quality, grain free formula, or raw feeding, you get an awful lot of bang for your buck. I know what its like to be out of work, I just recently went back, so I understand fully the need to cut down on expense. It's great that you are doing so much research to try and make your dog food dollar stretch as far as it can.


----------



## ClamRetriever (May 19, 2009)

DuckyNDogs said:


> You can get Taste of the Wild shipped from here, shipping to New England on a 30 lbs bag should be under $15
> 
> http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=201107401&dept_id=1&brand_id=1074&Page=
> 
> ...


I did find a store that sells Taste of the Wild and it is only 7 miles away. The price is 42.99 for 30 lbs. Another person left a recommendation to try a Wellness brand. Any opinions on which is best or are both equally good?

I appreciate everyone's response to this!
R


----------



## DuckyNDogs (May 20, 2009)

For me, personally I would go with TOW over Wellness Super 5. TOW has no grain and is less expensive. Honestly though, they are both great foods. Heres what DogFoodAnalysis.com had to say about them

Wellness Super 5 Chicken:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=327&cat=3

Taste of the Wild Wetlands Formula:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1287&cat=8


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Wellness and Taste of the Wild are both good quality, reasonably priced foods. Some others to look into are Natural Balance and Blue Buffalo. They cost round the same as the other two and Blue Buffalo is available at PetSmart.

Chicken Soup is a good low cost food too, but it didn't work so well for my two.


----------



## ClamRetriever (May 19, 2009)

CorgiKarma said:


> Wellness and Taste of the Wild are both good quality, reasonably priced foods. Some others to look into are Natural Balance and Blue Buffalo. They cost round the same as the other two and Blue Buffalo is available at PetSmart.
> 
> Chicken Soup is a good low cost food too, but it didn't work so well for my two.


I saw Blue Buffalo mentioned somewhere on this forum. The person posting said it was a very good dog food. Thank you, R

This is a great forum! I have received so many good recommendations that will help me cut my dog food costs in half it looks like. I am very thankful to all, R



DuckyNDogs said:


> For me, personally I would go with TOW over Wellness Super 5. TOW has no grain and is less expensive. Honestly though, they are both great foods. Heres what DogFoodAnalysis.com had to say about them
> 
> Wellness Super 5 Chicken:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links. I will check them out. 
R



DuckyNDogs said:


> So after getting your location, I did some looking around. This looks like a good shop to get a number of good quality dog foods, and it is 6 miles from Hull.
> 
> http://weymouthdogshop.com/
> 
> ...


I appreciate your time in looking. This store is not that far from me and I plan to go there tomorrow. Many thanks, R


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

ClamRetriever said:


> Thank you very much for the recommendation. I'm just not sure if I've seen that brand anywhere. Mostly Petco and Petsmarts here in New England.
> 
> I can completely appreciate the value of feeding raw and thank you for the suggestion. It's probably difficult right now as I'm trying to keep him healthy but have to spend time looking for work. A good dry food (that I can find) and maybe a couple of supplements might be more manageable right now. I read about a lot of dog foods in this forum and most of the one's mentioned I have never seen in pet stores. I checked out one and it cost $40 (half of what I pay for Hill's J/D) but the shipping was $43 and is not a solution for me.
> 
> ...


Look at Natural Choice, or if you're a Costco member their Chicken and rice formula is decent. It's not as high grade as TOTW, but certainly better than anything SD makes. Add some fish body oil capsules for his hips and some gluchosamine chondroitin supplements from Walmart.


----------



## ClamRetriever (May 19, 2009)

agility collie mom said:


> Can you afford this:
> http://www.petco.com/product/106434...x Complete Health Dog Food-106434#description
> 
> It is a high quality dog food. It contains the joint supplements plus omega fatty acids and is available at Petco. How much glucosamine -chondroitin are you giving?
> ...


I'm glad you asked about how much glucosamine/chondroitin to give. I'm not sure how much is enough. Right now this is what I add to my dog's dry food each day:

3 teaspoons of Missing Link Plus which contain the following:
500mg Glucosamine HCl
1000mg Linolenic Acid (Omega 3)
450mg Linleic Acid (Omega 6)

I also give my dog Glucosamine MSM and Chondroitin dietary supplement (for humans) that I purchase at Trader Joe's. He gets two tablets daily, each containing:
600mg Glucosamien Sulfate (d-glucosamine sulfate potassium chlorida) from shellfish
600mg Methyl-Suffonyl-Methane (MSM)
400mg Chondroitin sulfate (bovine source)
54mg Sodium
80mg Potassium

Is this too much that I'm giving him? With Taste of the Wild or Wellness dry food what would people recommend for supplements to make sure I'm giving him enough for his hip problem?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

RonE said:


> This will not be a popular recommendation, but you could do a lot worse than Purina One, which is readily available nearly everywhere, and a glucosimine supplement.


i had 2 BC's w/ HD that were fed P.O. pretty much all their lives (tried some of the "better" foods) along w/ being given Gluco (1500)/Chond (1200)/MSM (can't remember) for about 6 of their yrs (money got extremely tight and that, along w/ human supps, had to go)....their activity level was kept in check as much as possible, but being BC's (i think that kinda says it there)....they did great for a long time on that....the pain did get so great for them in the last yr and a half or so, but that was the activity level more than anything, and i think if we could have kept them on the Gluco combo it would have helped....


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

That's too funny, you are 20 minutes away from me! I actually work in Hingham, so I know the area well.

There is a great shop in Humarock - Pawsitively Natural. Look them up, they are the BEST! The couple that runs the store are very well versed in all the brands. They carry TOTW, Orijen, Innova, etc. They helped me a great deal when I was having food issues with Chloe. They won't push anything on you, and they also carry a bunch of supplements and they are inexpensive compared to Petco. Two of their dogs are older and have their own health issues, so they know what they're talking about.

I can't help with the certain health needs of your dog, but write down what you need and they'll help. They also have free samples of all the foods, and cheap bully sticks and chews.

The Weymouth Dog Shop is cool too, but I live closer to Humarock.

Once you settle on a food, go on the manufacturer's website as they will often send you coupons if you sign up to their email list.


----------



## DuckyNDogs (May 20, 2009)

Sunshyne said:


> I can't help with the certain health needs of your dog, but write down what you need and they'll help.


This is awesome advice. Sups and doses aren't my specialty, but if you write down what you are giving him (or bring the bottles) and tell them that as well as the SD, and let them know you are looking to save money, not spend more of it, any mom and pop shop worth its salt should be able to help you. You will find that the people that own those little shops aren't in it for the money, but a genuine love of animals.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, I read one of your replies again, and have another place for you to check out. If you are going to the Trader Joe's in Hanover, there is a Garden & Feed store 2 miles down the road on Rte. 139 in Pembroke. They are the _nicest_ family and sell TOTW and a lot of other 5 star foods that are cheaper than Science Diet at Petco. Also, their bully sticks are _only a dollar _and they have tons of natural name brand chews CHEAP! Can't remember the exact name, but do a search for feed store in Pembroke and it should come up.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi....I give my dog Blue Buffalo Dry Food....$25.00 for a 15 lb Bag at Petsmart....it is a very good food and he loves it!

The Benefits of Our Exclusive LifeSource Bits®

LifeSource Bits contain a precise blend of vitamins, minerals and antioxidants selected by holistic veterinarians and animal nutritionists. These include ingredients that have been shown to help strengthen your dog’s immune system, support their specific life stage requirements and protect them from the negative impact of environmental toxins. And, unlike other brands that add vitamins, minerals and antioxidants, LifeSource Bits are “cold–formed” to preserve their full potency.

I cannot express how pleased I am with your dog food. Harry, our 6–year old terrier/heeler mix is the most fussy eater ever. I literally was switching foods almost monthly because he would barely finish a bag before literally looking at me disgustedly and walking away from his full dish. It was so upsetting! But when I first bought BLUE, he was sticking his head into the bag before I could even pour it into his bowl! He's been eating it for almost 3 years now and it is doing phenomenally! I have done extensive research on pet foods for my "kids" and BLUE, by far, is the most healthy comprehensively formulated food out there! Thank you for caring so much!!
Karen

Ingredients

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Rye, Whole Potatoes, Tomato Pomace (natural source of Lycopene), Chicken Fat (preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Chicken Flavor, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Flaxseed, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Alfalfa Meal, Kelp Meal, Taurine, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Yucca Shidigera Extract, Green Tea Extract, Turmeric, Garlic, Sunflower Oil (natural source of Omega 6 Fatty Acids), Herring Oil (natural source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Dried Chicory Root, Black Malted Barley, Oil of Rosemary, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin C, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin (Vitamin B3), Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Iron), Copper Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Copper), Manganese Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Manganese), Potassium Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Potassium), Cobalt Proteinate (source of Chelated Cobalt), Potassium Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Salt, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bacillus subtilis, Bifidobacterium thermophilum, Bifidobacterium longum, Enterococcus faecium.
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 24.0% min
Crude Fat 14.0% min
Crude Fiber 4.0% max
Moisture 10.0% max
Calcium 1.0% min
Phosphorus 0.90% min
L-Carnitine* 100 mg/kg min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.25% min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.50% min
Beta Carotene* 5.0 mg/kg min
Glucosamine* 400 mg/kg max

*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.



Feeding Guidelines

Meal Frequency
Small Breed: 1 meal per day
Medium/Large Breed: 2 meals per day

Transition to BLUE
Start by mixing 25% of BLUE with your dog's old food, and gradually increase the proportion of BLUE over the next 14 days

Preparation Options
Dry—Crunchy nutrition nuggets and LifeSource Bits right from the bag.
Dry with Water—Add warm water and mix to fully release flavors and aroma.

Fresh Water
Be sure to have a clean dish of cool, fresh water available at all times.



RECOMMENDED DAILY FEEDING CHART
*Use a standard 8-oz. measuring cup.

Calorie Content (ME):
Kcal/Kg = 3,682 (calculated)
Kcal/Cup = 462.8 (as fed)

Note: Individual dog's requirements may vary from this chart due to age, breed, environment, and activity level. Adjust food as required to maintain optimal body condition, and ask your veterinarian if you are unsure.


†As “ by-products” are defined in The 2009 AAFCO Official Publication






TRUE BLUE TEST

Are the ingredients in your pet food as wholesome and nutritious as you think?




Where to buy BLUE

Find a store near you.



May Is Pet Cancer Awareness Month
PCA Logo For each bag of BLUE purchased in May, a donation will be made to pet cancer research.
Learn more about
Pet Cancer Awareness
and donate directly.


New for Cats
New from BLUE, Longevity for Cats BLUE Longevity
A nutrient-rich, optimal-calorie diet for a lean, long and healthy life.
Healthy Gourmet
BLUE 
Healthy Gourmet 
BLUE Wilderness
BLUE Wilderness
Healthy Gourmet
BLUE 
Spa Select 3-oz.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ClamRetriever said:


> Thank you very much for the recommendation. I'm just not sure if I've seen that brand anywhere. Mostly Petco and Petsmarts here in New England.
> 
> 
> I've never seen Taste of the Wild at any stores in New England. I've mostly gone to Petsmart because they carried the prescription Hill's J/D. I just read the ingredients and think I've been paying way too much money for what my dog gets and I'm not sure it's the best way to help him keep his hips healthy. Do you use any supplements? I've been adding some Missing Link Plus, a Glucosamine/Chondroiton pill, and a fish oil capsule to each meal.
> ...


I hate to break it to you but I'm in New England and stores here sure do carry Taste of the Wild. Do you have a Tractor Supply near enough to you? They carry it. Do a google search for Taste of the Wild dog food and you can find places that carry it. There are places that carry it that aren't listed as well. you've mentioned Pet Smart a few times. Is that the only place you're willing to get dog food? Pet Co and Pet Smart are not the best places to find a variety of quality dog foods. I can only speak for the ones in my area of NH but PetCo has a much better selection of foods than Pet Smart.


----------



## ClamRetriever (May 19, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I hate to break it to you but I'm in New England and stores here sure do carry Taste of the Wild. Do you have a Tractor Supply near enough to you? They carry it. Do a google search for Taste of the Wild dog food and you can find places that carry it. There are places that carry it that aren't listed as well. you've mentioned Pet Smart a few times. Is that the only place you're willing to get dog food? Pet Co and Pet Smart are not the best places to find a variety of quality dog foods. I can only speak for the ones in my area of NH but PetCo has a much better selection of foods than Pet Smart.


You are right. TOTW is carried in several places. Odd how I've never noticed it before but wasn't looking for anything other than the Hill's J/D that the vet prescribed. I only mentioned Petsmart because it is the only place I could get it as they have a Banfield Vet Service in the store. Someone wrote and suggested a couple of smaller shops that are pretty close so I'm going to look tomorrow. Thanks for your help. Just need to get the gluco/chond supplement amount info and I think I'm set. Robert


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ClamRetriever said:


> You are right. TOTW is carried in several places. Odd how I've never noticed it before but wasn't looking for anything other than the Hill's J/D that the vet prescribed. I only mentioned Petsmart because it is the only place I could get it as they have a Banfield Vet Service in the store. Someone wrote and suggested a couple of smaller shops that are pretty close so I'm going to look tomorrow. Thanks for your help. Just need to get the gluco/chond supplement amount info and I think I'm set. Robert


I logged back here to apologize to you, I was afraid I came off snotty. TOTW is a very good food, I know so many people who's dogs are doing great on it. It's grain free so you should be able to feed less than what you feed now. As far as the gluco/chond supplement, I've used various kinds: Glycoflex, In Clover's Connectin and if you go to www.healthypets.com, I got one from there, I think it begins with an "A". I have one old dog who has arthritis and hip dysplasia, my 3yr old has a luxated patella, the third has no issues but he's 9 so he gets it too, just in case.


----------



## ClamRetriever (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Marie. No offense taken. I will check on the supplements you recommended. Just wanted to make sure I wasnt giving extra glucosamine chondroitin unnecessarily. 
Best wishes,
Robert


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My dogs do very well on Taste of the wild and I do feed a whole lot less of it then I did of other foods. The dogs are not fat at all and look great. They are not skinny by any means either.  Hopefully you can find something that works for your dog and find a job soon too.  I am in the same boat. Good luck to you.


----------



## Kali (May 21, 2009)

I generally feed Nutro Ultra but when I've been in a financial pinch in the past, I've dropped down to Purina One and didn't see any negative effects.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Sams Club Exceed is a great food for someone on a tight budget. Fed it and loved it. Currently since my numbers are down, they are on Pro Plan Performance, but would go back to Exceed in a heartbeat if I had to.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

TOTW is a very good food. I'd also chime in on Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul if you aren't set on grain free. The price on CS seems to vary more than a lot of other foods based on your location but it's definitely worth checking out. Personally, I prefer grain free but I have fed Mojo CS and if I needed to go to an inexpensive dog food, I'd switch back to CS without hesitation or guilt!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a lot of recent experience with canine joint and muscle issues. My orthopedic vet told me that the dosages in canine joint supplements are far too low for a medium to large sized dog. Sge okayed both my 90lb and 70lb Labs to receive the human dose of chondroitin and glucosamine. A supplement with MSM makes the combo even better. You can get a big ol' bottle of the human version of this supplement at Costco or even WalMart for not too much $$.


----------



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

It's nice to see another local here. I fed my dog Blue Buffalo for a few months and just finally switched to Wellness. The reason for the switch was that my dog will pick out all the round black Life Bits whenever I fed him BB. With Wellness, he eats the entire bowl clean. 

Also when buying at Petco/Petsmart for all the top brands, they usually will give you a full refund if your dog does not like the food. Just bring the bag with some food in there and get your refund. I found this out from one of the Blue Buffalo rep in Petsmart the other day and confirmed with the store manager.

Lastly since you are on a budget, use these coupons at either Petsmart/Petco. I'll post coupons whenever they become available.


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

It may have been mentioned, but if your dog isnt sensitive to these foods, you can try using what you already have in the house, that's healthy. For example, after eating broccoli, cook the stems for your dog. Add the chicken, too. Maybe some eggs and oatmeal. Keep it consistent, though, for a healthy digestive system.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I have been feeding my five dogs Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice. I don't know if it will be what you need for your dog's hips; however, the food in and of itself is relatively inexpensive at ~$28/40# bag. My dogs do very well on it. 

I have an 11 year old GSD that has bad hips; I supplement her with Cosequin DS twice daily (with a very rare dose of Rimadyl every now & then) and she gets along alright.


----------



## ClamRetriever (May 19, 2009)

MaddieTheDog said:


> It may have been mentioned, but if your dog isnt sensitive to these foods, you can try using what you already have in the house, that's healthy. For example, after eating broccoli, cook the stems for your dog. Add the chicken, too. Maybe some eggs and oatmeal. Keep it consistent, though, for a healthy digestive system.


Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck on finding a new food. I was also laid off and I'm now going to probably have bump mine down from Pro Plan Performance to Diamond Naturals. You do what you gotta do, and thank goodness there are some decent foods that can be found for a decent price.


----------



## justinser481 (Sep 30, 2009)

DuckyNDogs said:


> You can get Taste of the Wild shipped from here, shipping to New England on a 30 lbs bag should be under $15
> 
> http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=201107401&dept_id=1&brand_id=1074&Page=
> 
> ...


I would get it from: http://vippetsupplies.com/Taste_of_the_Wild_High_Prairie_Canine_Formula.html for $68.99 including S&H vs Petfooddirect at $71.33 to New England


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

Orijen 6-fish adult formula has some of the highest glucosamine and Gond levels plus all that fishy oil goodness. The food isn't cheap, but if you take into consideration you don't need supplements and you can feed less per feeding than some of the other foods it might make sense...


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

If you are unemployed, then lets be realistic. Maybe you CANT afford TOTW...Its ok, its temporary for now. I would suggest Pro Plan or Natures recipe. I have seen these foods for a dollar a pound or better. Not the best food but who can afford the best food when you are surviving on unemployment?


Also, instead of buying the expensive pet store supplements, you can get human grade ones at dollar general stores for much less. My dogs get fish capsules and glucosamine/chondoitin/msm pills daily for a steal! 

Times are tough and we cant always have the best of everything but we can be smart and still do pretty good for ourselves and our pets/family. 

Good luck.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

This thread is from May 2009.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Hmm, wonder if the OP got a new job?


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

DobManiac said:


> This thread is from May 2009.


I hope the OP found a job. I would suggest looking into Canidae as well, as this is a food that has solid ingredients and lower prices than virtually all the super premium brands.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

ClamRetriever said:


> My 4-year old golden retriever was diagnosed with mild hip dysplasia two years ago. I was told to place them on Hills J/D which is a very expensive food. In addition I've giving him Missing Link Plus, a fish oil capsule, and cooked chicken with his food.
> 
> So now I'm unemployed, really can't afford the Hill's J/D anymore, and have read many disturbing/negative things about Science Diet dog food.
> 
> ...


Hi. I am unemployed as well and can share what I do. I don't have suggestions as for the dog's health but just to stretch the kibble, whichever one you decide to use. I add carrots, apples, bananas, certain veggies to supplement the kibble and the dogs just love it. I hope you can find a job and wish you well with your dog.


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

I didn't read the three pages of replies so if someone allready stated the obvious I'm sorry. 

Find a food that you can afford using your best judgement on ingredients. Everyone on here knows the basics of meat protein versus others. 
Grain free has nothing to do with hip issues, besides the dog allready has the issue so it's not going to have anything to do with it anyway.

Find a food that has the basics and try using a weight control with a little higher protein yet low fat and calorie. 

Go to the drug store and get a Glucosmine/Chondrointin Supplement or find one online at one of the online pet suppliers. If your dog has an issue there isn't a dog food out there that has enough Glucosamine to make a huge difference. 


Main ways to help are just simple. Keep the weight off, swim the dog if possible, short walks and no running, glucosamine / chondrointin supplements. 

KIS....... KEEP>>>> IT >>>> SIMPLE>>>>>>


----------

